# Coyote Gun



## PMetcalf10 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and from the Ashland area. I've been getting into coyote hunting lately using a 12 gauge with buckshot. I'm normally able to call them in close enough for a good shot, but on night with unfavorable conditions this isn't possible. I'm looking to get something that will pick these off on a distant shot. I am a big fan of the tactical look and have been looking at the Mini 14 with the ATI stock. The only thing holding me back is their accuracy reputation... Any opinions aside from an AR-15? 

Thank you!
Phillip Metcalf


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

I think the follow up shots at far ranges are a plus. A Ruger is accurate, don't think you can't shoot groups at distant ranges. They may not be as accurate as a bolt action rifle, but will still knock a coyote down. My 2 cents.


----------



## Coyote187 (Dec 19, 2010)

I started hunting coyotes with a savage predator. It is a single shot .223 with a 12 gauge barrel underneath. It is a good starter gun but definitely on the heavy side. I was shooting hornady ammo and getting 2" groups at 100yds (plenty good enough for coyote hunting). I see them here and there in the 200-300 dollar range so it's friendly on the wallet as well.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm not sure how folks around Ashland would feel about someone spraying high power rifle shots out of a mini rifle or ranch rifle, but I normally felt a well placed shot from a bolt gun at a target that is not moving is better.
Think sniper not Rambo.

Many manufacturers produce accurate bolt action rifles capable of long shot placement. Good glass and *practice* often go far when long range shooting is required. Most rifles shoot straighter out of the box than most shooters can hold. 

Small fast flat shooting cartridges will aid shooting when range estimation becomes guestimation. 22-250 223 and even 243 loads are specially loaded as accelerator cartridges with sabotted bullets that fly fast and flat.

It seems that in Ohio I can usually get coyotes 100 yds or less and even a 17 or 22 mag with good optics would do the trick. Again shot placement is the key.

Obviously my scope options are no good at night but neither is long range shooting with open sights and a semi automatic high power rifle.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> I started hunting coyotes with a savage predator. It is a single shot .223 with a 12 gauge barrel underneath


I thought a savage predator was a high $$ bolt gun.
Perhaps you meant the Model 2400 which was meant as a survival/boys combo gun. It came with 12 (2 3/4 inch) gauge full choke and either 308 or 222 caliber rifle.

Model 24 and 2400 are no longer listed in Savage catalogs and when they were sold it took some tinkering to get accurate shooting from the rifle barrel.

BTW
The last catalog listing the 2400 didn't list a price
Model 24 were $140-160
But Stevens single shots were 64-69 dollars new.


----------



## Coyote187 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah your right katfish, I just looked at mine it's a model 24f, I thought it had been discontinued but wasn't sure. I bought mine second hand with a Burris scope on it and paid 300 about 4 years ago. Now it just sits and waits for one of my friends to take it out here and there.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

My son has a H&R single shot 223, with a heavy varmint barrel that is deadly at 300 yds, doesnt have a lot of money in it. I have a Mini 14 with the tactical stock, scope, bipod, that I have really taken a liking to, its a no thrill very durable gun, when I ride around our farm, with the 4 wheeler I like to carry it along in case I see a coyote


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I personally like the 22-250 round....but when in the woods on my 4wheeler carry my mac90 on the front, for the yotes........most of the time running shots.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

You might be surprised in how cheap you can get into a AR these days, I just ordered a Spikes complete lower reciever from a local shop and paid $240 for it tax and all. You can get a nice upper reciever for around $450-5(if you like the tactical look) other than that if I was worried about a hit on the wallet I would look at the Stevens bolt guns, very reasonably priced and accurate from what I hear.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Savage satisfys both


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

savage predator hunter in 223 is my weapon of choice


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

+1 on the Savage! But I can see getting into an AR for alot of fun too!


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

johnrude said:


> savage predator hunter in 223 is my weapon of choice


Also the cost of 223 ammo is excellent compared to other calibers, unless you reload.


----------

